# Thinkpad X201 compat check



## UNIXgod (Jul 17, 2010)

Thinking of getting a lenovo thinkpad x201. here are the wireless cards according to their site. What is the current status of FreeBSD amd64 drivers of the wireless cards below  (i.e. which ones should I consider when purchasing)


ThinkPad bgn Wireless       
	Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1000  
	Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (2x2 AGN)   
	Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (3x3 AGN) 
	Intel Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250

Also anyone who owns one of these computers or the tablet version (or even last gen) how is the user experience for a ad hoc programming and research laptop?


----------



## HonestQiao (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes , you can use its wireless cards.

I have a x201i.

```
Jul 28 17:34:39 x201i kernel: iwn0: <Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1000> mem 0xf2400000-0xf2401fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
```
It work ok.


----------



## nexusready (Mar 27, 2013)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Thinking of getting a lenovo thinkpad x201. here are the wireless cards according to their site. What is the current status of FreeBSD amd64 drivers of the wireless cards below  (i.e. which ones should I consider when purchasing)
> 
> 
> ThinkPad bgn Wireless
> ...



Did you get the Lenovo Thinkpad? How was it?


----------



## lele (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm curious, too.  @UNIXgod, how did it go?  Thank you.


----------



## lele (Aug 4, 2014)

So, no support for the X201... Thank you anyway.


----------



## lele (Jun 13, 2016)

I have seen that FreeBSD has reached version 10.3.  Still no support for the Thinkpad X201?  Thank you.


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 13, 2016)

lele said:


> I have seen that FreeBSD has reached version 10.3.  Still no support for the Thinkpad X201?  Thank you.


It's mentioned as fully supported on https://wiki.freebsd.org/Laptops.


----------



## romanaOne (Jun 21, 2016)

I own this laptop and it works very well with FreeBSD 10.3. Even suspend-to-RAM is working but I never use it. (I don't want my el-cheapo NAS going to sleep on me!)

I had some problems with a flakey, perhaps failing Intel Centrino 6200 Wifi card and quickly discovered that there are patched BIOS files you can flash to allow ANY wifi card (eg. the nice 4 USD Atheros 9285), not just ones on the IBM rip-off list.


----------

